Ask HN: What APIs do you wish existed? - Jefro118
======
ruairidhwm
A comparison API. So for example I could enter '12345' and a unit, and it
could return an interesting fact like 'That distance is like climbing Mount
Everest twice!'

~~~
v2s2c
Looks like similar version is already there.
[http://numbersapi.com/42](http://numbersapi.com/42)

------
rwieruch
PPP [0] - I wrote my own little node package around it [1], but it was tough
to find a proper API(s) to retrieve and aggregate all the data.

\- [0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purchasing_power_parity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purchasing_power_parity)

\- [1] [https://github.com/rwieruch/purchasing-power-
parity](https://github.com/rwieruch/purchasing-power-parity)

~~~
Jefro118
That's a pretty interesting one, nice work!

------
dozzie
I don't care about _just APIs_ , I want _libraries_ and _services_.

------
mabynogy
IRC api over all networks (access to the channel list for example).

